# Honda CBF 1000 full ADS detail



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all
This weekend a good friend of mine asked me if I could do something for his lovely bike as in the last 6 years of its life had never seen a proper treatment. Of course I was more than happy to accept as I had never done a bike detail before. My first thought it was that would be easy but I was so wrong. 
Initial inspect didn't show something terrible

















Most important part of this detail was giving a good clean prior to do anything so I spent a few good hours doing that

Wheels attacked with AS Smartwheels and various brushes







Rinsed and wheel came like this



Both Iron x liquid and paste used





After wheels finished time for entire body had come

VP citrus pre wash







Rinsed and Iron x applied on body but not much bleeding



Reflectology series R 1one breakthrough was the foam of choice



Lot of G101 spent for doing the details using vp brush



















Removed the grease from chain in order to lubricate it again



Washed with super slick ADS organic shampoo using 2bm with grit guards









Rinsed off and clayed with ADS clay cloth



I found wooly wasn't the most comfortable drying towel for a bike lol



Certainly looked clean



But how about a close up to the paint?



After washing time bike moved to the garage



Number plate and other parts were removed in order to gain some easy access to the tight spots







Chain re lubricated and left all night to soak



Metal halide turned on to reveal true paint condition





Masked with 3m blue tape



Paint readings



Time for polish had come. As I wanted to give a full ADS treatment ADS polishes used



After first hit results looked promising and flake started to pop

















Left side of gas tank

Before







Festool still does the job


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

The difference between polished gas tank and mask was dramatic



Looks much better now



Mask before



After







Continuing with the mask







Not the best 50/50 but clearly shows the difference

























Mask finally finished so I moved to the rear fender





Mucho better now









Lower parts polished too





Left rear fender





After





Finished





Lot of job done by hand



Results were more than decent







Front wind shield looked in bad shape so I decide to bring it back to life









What left behind



Looking 1000 times better



Upper part was in same condition



But came out nicely



Front fender







Co drivers handles


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Leather seat cleaned with ADS interior cleaner







Any residues revomed with eraser







As It is a friends bike and I can monitor her often I decided to use multiple coats

ArtDeSicko hybrid coat used on gas tank



ArtDeAaron crystal coat used on mask and fenders



Plastic and metal parts coated with ArtDeSpiros glass coat



ArtDeWheel sealed the wheels



Coats easily buffed and time for final pics

Enjoy





































































Thanks for watching all thousand of them

C & C are always welcome

Kostas


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job fantastic.

John Tht.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Truly outstanding!

I'll have another read after work :thumb:


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice work :thumb:
Nice to see a bike detail


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*artdeshine Kiss the bike*

Thank you Kotsos.

You help Artdeshine to Kiss the bike and the bike is amazing.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent Kostas, well done, looks better than new


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Simply stunning mate. Seriously it looks great


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks really good! Nice one, bikes can be a bit fiddly but you've done a lovely job. :thumb:

May I ask what you used to bring up the plastic front screen?

Chris


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cracking job, brings back a few memories of 25 years ago:thumb:

Kev


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! What a detail! That bike looks perfect! :argie:

Well done Kostas! It must have been great to detail a bike instead of a car!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

that looks so different in the afters
what did you use on the screen ads fine polish by hand or rotary

still lots of fiddly parts to do by hand on there ,but fair play came up really well,did you caot the metal parts of engine casing with anything

great work


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Now that's a detailed detail


----------



## spon (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice detail on the paintwork but those downpipes need polishing to finish the job.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Amazing job, how was the polish to use?

Is it comparable to other brands? 

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just brilliant kostas, great work mate:wave:


----------



## than00liz. (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic job my friend. One more time your job is great and interesting.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice Mr Kotsos. This is a very thorough detailing work, exactly as all motorcycle detail jobs should be. Well done


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great job, my bro wants me to do his bike soon. that was a rotary you were using on the fuel tank? not DA?


----------



## vfr (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice job, that's brought the paint up a treat. 

BTW, I appreciate that English isn't your first language so any mistranslation is entirely understandable, but that part you refer to as a mask is in fact called a fairing, you had me slightly confused when I was looking at those pictures.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, it take a lot of skill and patience to tackle a project like that fair play to you..


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Random bump


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Good bump!
Brilliant thread and the bike is stunning :argie:


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, great results!
That really is some great work!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

So good to see a bike being given the love. Fantastic results too.... :argie:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great thread Kostas. I love doing bikes, but they a,ways take twice as long as you expect them too.


----------

